# Will she ever come back?



## Sunshine1 (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi everyone;
Six months ago, in downtown I found injured pigeon and took it home. It had 2 or three months. It could not fly or walk. I never found out was it a girl or boy, but I thought it was a girl. However as it was growing up it started cooing very often and very loud as well turning in circles. Anyway, since spring almost came, and outside temperatures are fine and sun is shining, I spontaneously brought decision to release it today, because it seemed like she was grieving for freedom. So it happened today. There were other pigeons on my balcony who come every day since I feed them every day, so there are always lots of them. However, after going out she went on the other window of the building were some pigeons were and after few minutes flew away. I am wondering will she ever come back, since here there is food I give them every day and there is a flock of pigeons or she went to downtown to settle, where I initially found her six months ago? Downtown is 3 km away and it is not happy place to live for a pigeon. I am so sad when she flew away out of my sight, because I thought she will remain with the flock that comes every day to my balcony so I can continue caring for her and feeding her. I must say that I never kept her in cage. She was free in my flat, and had her own room  Thanks for your replies in advance.
Kind regards,


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

You've done the right thing by releasing her. It will be cruel to keep an adult healthy pigeon (one that was used to being free) inside your apartment for the rest of her life. If she was a baby when you found her, that would have been a different story.

She knows how to survive out there. Only time will tell if she will return. Did she spend a lot of time in front of the window observing the outside? If so, then she will be familiar with the area outside.

Just continue putting down food for the rest of the pigeons. If it will ease your mind and you will recognize her, go look for her where you found her. It might not be a good area for a pigeon (from your point of view), but she was raised there and will be used to the conditions. 

I hope that she will return. Let us know if she does.


----------



## Sunshine1 (Aug 30, 2017)

Dear Marina,

Thank you very much. I must say that I cried all day after the release because I am worried how she will spent the night and find food. She was very picky regarding the food. When she was inside my apartment, she was not familiar with the surrounding because there was curtain on the window, because she knocked herself into the window couple of times. Therefore, we put curtain on the window all the time. When I released she got out through kitchen door because it has balcony where other pigeons come and eat. However she did not stopped on balcony but rather flew on the window of the upper apartment above the balcony and after 3 minutes flew away. Since everything was so fast I could not see in which direction she flew away  Six months ago, when I found her she was very small and still was squeaking. Her leg was hurt and without any tail feathers, as well without any feathers on her back and under wings. Those parts were naked, only skin was visible.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I thought you got her as an adult. Pity you didn't post before releasing her. The ideal would have been to keep her in a cage outside on the balcony for a week or 2. That way she would have gotton used to being outdoors, getting to know the area and how to socialize with the other pigeons.

I hope she comes back.


----------



## Roller Tom (Dec 12, 2015)

He may return with the other pigeons on occasion. It's a male, judging by your description of cooing and turning around in a full circle. Females coo more quietly and usually turn in a half circle.


----------

